# Serra da Estrela - 15 e 16/2/2014



## fhff (17 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

Deixo algumas fotos tiradas este fim-de-semana na Estrela. Domingo foi, segundo muitos gente, um dia épico, com muita neve e um belo dia pouco nublado ou limpo e com pouco vento. No dia 15 os acessos estavam cortados na Lagoa Comprida, caía neve e algum granizo, com muito nevoeiro. Aqui ficam algumas imagens:


----------



## PedroSarrico (17 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

No domingo fui lá e a GNR cortou o acesso à torre naquele último cruzamento mesmo antes da torre. Ficou uma enorme confusão e não cheguei a saber o que se passou. Passaram várias ambulâncias para lá


----------



## fhff (17 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

PedroSarrico disse:


> No domingo fui lá e a GNR cortou o acesso à torre naquele último cruzamento mesmo antes da torre. Ficou uma enorme confusão e não cheguei a saber o que se passou. Passaram várias ambulâncias para lá



Eu subi mais ou menos ao 12:00. A fila de trânsito era muito grande e os carros não andavam. Por isso fiquei um pouco abaixo da torre (local onde fiz as fotos). Não cheguei a ir lá cima, onde é um stress estacionar.


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

Boas fotos fhff!

Cheguei à serra na sexta-feira depois de almoço, e chovia, chovia. Inclusive na Torre.
Depois, às 16h30 passou a neve.
Pouco depois das 17h já a neve caia nas Penhas da Saúde sem acumular.

Depois disso, foi sempre a cair.
Sábado foi um dia meteorologicamente interessante, como disseste. Infelizmente, ao final do dia tive que regressar à capital.


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2014 às 02:54)

Muita confusão disseram que a fila ao meio da tarde chegava ao túnel  e um meu amigo que trabalha no Hospital da Covilhã disse-me que houve alguns acidentes de quedas de gente que andava esquiar, joelhos e canelas partidas.












Eu o melhor que fiz foi ir a pé


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

Bonitas imagens!!

A neve com o sol é uma delicia...!

E estava cá uma camada...!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2014 às 15:03)

Para subir há serra e sem problemas para estacionar onde bem lhe apetecer aos FS de grandes romarias ...é preciso começar a subir bem cedo ,pelo menos 8h e meia no máximo,nos tempos das minhas idas com a família e não foram poucas,por aqui tinha que se madrugar,nem havia A23 e nem se pensava nisso ,6h30 da matina tudo em pé.Um dia a descer e a nevar bem,o carro derrapou fez 2 peôes no meio da estrada,e ficou virado ao contrário para cima ,a esposa apanhou um grande susto,jurou nunca mais ir há serra com neve .Já lá vão uns anitos .


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2014 às 17:18)

Em grande a nossa Estrela!


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2014 às 17:57)

Belas fotos de um belo nevão!!!


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2014 às 16:51)

Fotos fantásticas!!! 
Deixo o meu contributo desse fim de semana que foi excelente a nível de neve!


----------



## camrov8 (19 Fev 2014 às 20:13)

neve não falta


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Fev 2014 às 21:37)

ACalado disse:


> Fotos fantásticas!!!



O que é aquilo verde na imagem???


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Norther disse:


> Eu o melhor que fiz foi ir a pé



Penso que essa zona lateral do Cântaro Magro é chamada "Rua dos Mercadores". Estarei certo?


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O que é aquilo verde na imagem???



Estrela cadente ou algum astro parecido... Sei que fez um grande clarão e a máquina estava em longa exposição e captou


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

ACalado disse:


> Estrela cadente ou algum astro parecido... Sei que vez um grande clarão e a máquina estava em longa exposição e captou



Absolutamente FANTÁSTICO! Grande foto. Parabéns!


----------



## fhff (19 Fev 2014 às 23:09)

Essa foto dá para figurar no APOD_Astronomy Picture of the Day da NASA apod.nasa.gov. Manda para lá Pode ser que seja seleccionada. Excelente.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

fhff disse:


> Essa foto dá para figurar no APOD_Astronomy Picture of the Day da NASA apod.nasa.gov. Manda para lá Pode ser que seja seleccionada. Excelente.



Vou seguir o conselho, a minha dúvida prende-se com o que poderia ser, estrela cadente não fazia o clarão que fez, e teria um rasto mais horizontal, o que vi parecia que ia a descer e que ia de encontro a terra.


----------



## Norther (20 Fev 2014 às 02:44)

> Penso que essa zona lateral do Cântaro Magro é chamada "Rua dos Mercadores". Estarei certo?



Certíssimo  quando tiver mais tempo coloco fotos aqui no forum.

Belas fotos ACalado


----------



## fhff (21 Fev 2014 às 08:12)

Um meteorito pode emitir um brilho intenso, inclusive projetar sombra.  Já vi 2 assim,  no Alentejo. A cor verde também é frequente.  A direção depende do ponto de observação.  Quase de certeza que é um meteorito.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2014 às 10:08)

fhff disse:


> Um meteorito pode emitir um brilho intenso, inclusive projetar sombra.  Já vi 2 assim,  no Alentejo. A cor verde também é frequente.  A direção depende do ponto de observação.  Quase de certeza que é um meteorito.



Sim de facto é um meteorito 

Já me responderam "Hi Alfredo,

It looks like a very bright meteor!  Here is a link to another example.

http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap081011.html

cheers, Jerry (for APOD)"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Abr 2014 às 22:12)

Deixo aqui um video da minha autoria de uma das visitas feitas à serra este Inverno com camera GoPro:


----------

